# Chihiros ac/dc adapter



## Westyggx (16 Feb 2019)

Hi, my ac/dc adapter has started playing up. Can anyone please point me in the right direction to get a 3rd party replacement from the uk?

It says INPUT AC100 - 240v 2.5A 50-60hZ

Output 24v 5a

Crap with this sort of thing! 

Cheers


----------



## Zeus. (16 Feb 2019)

I got a 10amp one from Amazon so I could run twin lights from one TC420.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Feb 2019)

Hi all, 





Westyggx said:


> It says INPUT AC100 - 240v 2.5A 50-60hZ Output 24v 5a


You should be able to find one on Amazon etc. 

The only thing you need to know, other than what you have, is what the output terminal looks like, they are usually 2.1mm or 2.5mm (5.5mm barrel) connector, hopefully some-one will know which one it is.

As @Zeus. says it doesn't have to be exactly 5 amp output it can be 5 or more (but not less than 5 amp.)     

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (16 Feb 2019)

I'll link the one I got when get home


----------



## Westyggx (16 Feb 2019)

Thanks mate apreciate it!


----------



## Zeus. (16 Feb 2019)

various outputs here


----------



## Westyggx (20 Feb 2019)

Thanks for this, i've just tried it and unfortuently it does not work. It works with the controller, but the light does not come on. My guess is the light has broken, this is now my 3rd Chihiros 901.... anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## Zeus. (20 Feb 2019)

Most electrical components can last many many years and give outstanding life, others can be DOA whilst yours sounds kike its in the middle and only lasted a short time unfortunately


----------



## Westyggx (20 Feb 2019)

Ok this is strange.. so i decided to try the other ac adapter the original one, if i twist the output slightly in a specific way the light comes on and works as required. It has to be manipulated a certain way for it to get any power. this does not explain why my new one off amazon does not work though? 

Why would the new adapter work and power the controller but not the light?


----------



## Zeus. (20 Feb 2019)

Faulty connection, get you multimeter out and test them


----------



## sparkyweasel (20 Feb 2019)

Is the new adaptor's output 24v 5a, as per the old one?


----------

